# Selling photography on the net...questions



## Charlotte (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi guys.
Does anyone, or has anyone, ever sold any of their photographs on the internet? Im trying make a little extra money, and ive got quite a little collection of nice photo's ive taken at the moment. Just wondered how you would do it and if it costs anything?
Gracias,
Char


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

You could try ebay? or take them to your local artist gallery.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Angelmouse said:


> You could try ebay? or take them to your local artist gallery.


Yeh i see a lot of photos on ebay that are for sale.


----------



## Charlotte (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks guys. I never thought of ebay! I also do portrait commissions for people, and I was told it would be a good idea to put a portrait or two up in the local art/photography gallery but it costs £60 to put one up for 7 days!


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Charlotte said:


> Thanks guys. I never thought of ebay! I also do portrait commissions for people, and I was told it would be a good idea to put a portrait or two up in the local art/photography gallery but it costs £60 to put one up for 7 days!


WOA!


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

i'm a photographer by trade, and i've done a few bits like that in the past whilst i was still at uni but i've found it doesnt pay off much and its alot of effort, it might be worth setting up a deviant-art account where you can use an option to sell your artwork in print form, you don't get much from it but it might be something, i dunno to me i dont have the time as i use my time taking on commisions and my time at home is spent editing packages but if you have some free time it might be fun for you?

another thing to try is to make a really good advert offering your services and put up flyers locally, or even in the paper, perhaps something like animal portraits? have you thought about your charges?


----------



## fancyfuzzmice (Oct 26, 2008)

I know my response is kind of late (I just joined) but I sell stock photos to http://www.123rf.com/ and I quite like them


----------

